# partager des fichiers a partir d'un disque dur externe sur un reseau local



## zelita (30 Mai 2007)

Bonjour !
Savez vous comment partager des fichiers d'un disque dur externe sur un reseau local ? J'amerai pouvoir partager des fichiers avec mes colocs qui sont tous sur PC...
Mon DD externe est de la marque FREECOM - 400GB
Aucune idée comment faire, 
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

Tu as activé le partage PC dans les pref > partage ??


----------



## zelita (30 Mai 2007)

oui, mais je ne sait pas comment faire pour partager certains fichiers qui sont dans mon disque dur externe...?


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Mai 2007)

et bien normalement les PC n'ont qu'a créer dans "favoris réseau" un favori :

\\ton ip \ tonpseudo\

et normalement ils ont accès à ton ordi donc à ton dd externe 
je me souviens plus trop


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2007)

Tu mets tes docs dans le dossier _Public_, au premier niveau. La _Bo&#238;te de d&#233;pot_, c'est l&#224;-dedans que tes colocs peuvent glisser des documents &#224; leur tour, les autres ne verront pas le contenu, ils n'auront pas les autorisations pour voir autre chose que le premier niveau de _Public_.

Pour pr&#233;cision, comme Phamacos te l'a d&#233;j&#224; dit, le chemin d'acc&#232;s pour le PC sera comme not&#233; dans les _Pr&#233;fs Syst&#232;me > Partage_:


> Les utilisateurs Windows peuvent acc&#233;der &#224; votre ordinateur via \\IP\nom_d_utilisateur


----------



## zelita (30 Mai 2007)

Merci ! je vais essayer dés qu'ils rentent du boulot !


----------



## zelita (30 Mai 2007)

Alors J'ai reussi ! ils ont acces a mon ordi entier
MAIS je voudrais JUSTE partager UN dossier qui est dan mon disque dur externe !!??
aidez moiiii
merci


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mai 2007)

http://hornware.com/sharepoints/

Comme &#231;a, quand les 7 nains rentreront du boulot, tu gardera ton jardin secret


----------



## zelita (30 Mai 2007)

hahahaha MERCI ! :love:


----------

